# HTML-Datei öffnen ohne Menubar, Toolbar, Status etc. ohne Öffnung über einen Link.



## crashman (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich hab auf meinem Computer eine HTML-Datei mit ziemlich großen Inhalt, der Platz benötigt. Nun möchte ich, dass diese Datei ohne die Menüleiste, Symbolleiste, Statusleiste etc. geöffnet wird. Ähnlich wie die window.open Funktion bei Links für Pop-Up. Eigentlich so ziemlich das Gleiche, nur dass das Fenster auch die Eigenschaften annehmen soll ohne dass es über ein Fenster geöffnet wird. Gibts da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten?
Kann man die HTML-Datei mit diversen javascript-Eigenschaften öffnen, welche das Anzeigen der Menüleiste, Symbolleiste etc. unterbinden?

VIelen Dank


----------



## con-f-use (2. Juni 2005)

*Re: HTML-Datei öffnen ohne Menubar, Toolbar, Status etc. ohne Öffnung über einen Link*

Nein, muss immer über window.open() gehen. 

 Bei lokalen Dateien, kann es sein, dass der PopUp-Blocker nicht anspringt, wenn du folgenden Workaround benutzt. Datei öffnet Fenster per window.open() mit den Gewünschten eigenschaften, Datei hängt aber an die URL eine variable an, damit sie nicht wieder ein Fenster öffnet, Datei schließt altes Fenster.


----------

